# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Any rodent breeders in Western WA?

## Simple Man

I'm getting my 4 pythons shortly and I need to find rodents. Let me know!

Regards,

B

----------


## NWReptileExpos

Here is a great company located in Emunclaw, WA
SlipperyCreekRanch.com

----------


## shorty54

I told you I got you! LOL! I just got 2 females for my male dumbo hairless rat I'm keeping from my first liter. He has been trying to get some since I put the two girls in with him!

----------


## shelliebear

I know a guy in Spokane, but Tacoma is about a 3 hour drive away, so I don't know if that'd be your best option.
Best of luck finding someone  :Smile:

----------


## Simple Man

Thanks! shorty, I'm going to text you. If I can get the Lesser and Cinnamon to eat frozen later this week I'm going to need some mice!

Regards,

B

----------

